# Vernetzung mit Profinet



## spiegel82 (23 Februar 2009)

Habe ein Problem und hoffe es kannmir hier jemand helfen.

habe ein Projekt mit 

2xCPU315sf-2PN/DB
2xet200s
1xScalance x208

soll die jetzt verbinden aber weis nicht wie ich das im Hardware Manager realisieren muss.Möchte das im Stern verbinden über den Scalance hoffe es könnte mir mal einer ein Beispiel zeigen wo das alles verbaut ist da ich nicht genau weis ob man die beiden SPS1 und SPS2 im selben projekt mit einbinden muss und wo der Scalance auftaucht.

Erbitte hilfe bei meinem Problem da ich ganz neu bin auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## dalbi (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

anbei ein kleines Beispiel. 
Hoffe das ich das Problem es so richtig verstanden habe.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## spiegel82 (24 Februar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort habe es mal mit meinem verglichen und habe mitbekommen das ich es auch so habe danke das bestädigt meine Theorie.Hoffe du guckst öfters mal vorbei fals ich nochmal fragen habe die im LAufe bestimmt auftauchen werden.Ach und war eine schöne Sache gleich ne Datei zu schicken großen Daumen hoch.


----------



## spiegel82 (24 Februar 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich mein Rechner über LAN anschließen möcht kann man den einfach mit bei dem Scalance anschließen und muss man den auch bei den Ports zuweisen wie ich das mit der anderen Peripherie gemacht habe.Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## JoopB (24 Februar 2009)

Sie kontte die PC an jeder freie port in das netzwerk ansliessen. Die netwerkkarte von PC must ein IP adres haben in der reihe von 192.168.0.x  z.b. 192.168.0.100 und die PG/PC schnittstelle auf TCP/IP einstellen und sie kontte online.


----------



## dalbi (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo,



> muss man den auch bei den Ports zuweisen wie ich das mit der anderen Peripherie gemacht habe.



Nein der Rest funktioniert dann so wie von @JoopB beschrieben wenn es rein nur um das Programmieren der Steuerungen geht. Soll z.B. ein Panel das an der DP Schnittstelle hängt auch über das Netzwerk angesprochen werden (Projektierung laden, ...), so ist erforderlich zusätzlich in der Hardware eine PG/PC Verbindung am Profinet zu erstellen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## spiegel82 (24 Februar 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten aber mal ne Frage wie kann man denn die ETS der zweiten Station Ansprechen also Aus und Eingänge habe so erstmal alles online bekommen ohne Fehler danke erstmal.


----------



## ALBundy (24 Februar 2009)

Gibt es auch eine Anleitung bei Siemens, wie man z.b. die ET200M und ET200S über profinet mit der CP-343 koppelt? 
Bin ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet, habe bisher leider nur für die CPU Hardware konfiguriert, aber keine dezentralen Peripherien angebunden (


----------



## dalbi (25 Februar 2009)

ALBundy schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Anleitung bei Siemens, wie man z.b. die ET200M und ET200S über profinet mit der CP-343 koppelt?
> Bin ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet, habe bisher leider nur für die CPU Hardware konfiguriert, aber keine dezentralen Peripherien angebunden (



Schau mal unter http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm hier das Modul E5.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## ALBundy (25 Februar 2009)

D. Albinus schrieb:


> Schau mal unter http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm hier das Modul E5.
> 
> Gruss Daniel




Hab schon gestern selber herausgefunden wie das geht. Aber trotzdem Besten Dank, nützliche Seite.


----------

